# Rockford Fosgate BP-690 bass tube



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

does any one have any specs for this item


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Hier bietet ihr auf eine super geile Bassröhre von

Rockford Fosgate 

Series 1 Subz

BP-690

MADE IN USA

Maße: 69 cm x 26,5 cm x 20 cm

7 Kg

4 Ohm

56-118 Hz

0,823 cu. ft.

150 Watts


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 26 2005, 11:47 AM~4075458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.... :ugh: whats that first part??? :ugh:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

well, that old RF stock from a few years back gets sold off in europe and south america since no one in the states is stupid enough to buy it. So thats why I find retailers still selling this stuff years after the series 1 line was axed....and thats in german....i guess zee germans need bass too


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)




----------

